# Trailering and Horse Hotels



## Mingiz (Jan 29, 2009)

Check this out. Depending on your route you can find places along the way.
Horse & Mule Trail Guide USA: Trails, Campgrounds, Overnight in USA


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

I've used horse hotels and found it a good experience. I plan how many hours I drive by where the hotels fall in my trip. Contact the owner, set up the day I'll be there and approximate time. Worked like a champ.


----------



## 2SCHorses (Jun 18, 2011)

Thanks! I am going to try it!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I've used horse hotels and been very satisfied every time. My horses have always gotten generous stalls with a run attached, usually a nice BIG run so they can really walk out and stretch their legs. Most of the time there's a people hotel fairly near by so it's not too much of a challenge to drop off the horses and go bed down yourself. 

I like to drive between 400 & 500 miles per day, and I plan my horse hotel stops for right around 400 so that if I have to go 50 over or so, it's not too much more driving. I stop and water the horses every time I gas up or make a pit stop and give them about 20-30 mins each time so they can get a good drink. But don't be surprised if they don't drink a lot if this is their first long trip. I up their salt the day before we leave, make them a mash or something and put a little extra salt in it so that they get good and thirsty on the ride, take water from home and that usually keeps anyone from refusing water along the way.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

I think we should make this websight work for us, build a data base of free horse pitstops. Especially along the major travel routes. 
I live about 25 minutes and no turns, off I-95 In central Va. Show me current coggins and u can use my round pen and water hose over night for free.


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

I wouldn't waste an hour every 4, as there is no need to. They can get a stop while you are fueling or getting lunch, but no need to do more.

And I have used them, from site mentioned too, and was very pleased with it. Stayed 2 nights at 2 different places. Would have liked to have found bed/board deal, but none on route. 

Call, and make sure you get great directions, and if possible something close to route, as when you are tired, sure don't want to have to find way then.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Joe4d said:


> I think we should make this websight work for us, build a data base of free horse pitstops. Especially along the major travel routes.
> QUOTE]
> 
> Good Idea!
> ...


----------



## BarrelRacingLvr (Feb 26, 2012)

Yes we have used them when traveling down south to races. We have a book that is full of horse hotels and have our special favorite places marked on our known trips


----------

